
Executive Order: Trump Wants Silicon Valley to Hire Americans Again - cdnsteve
https://techvibes.com/2017/01/31/trump-wants-silicon-valley-to-hire-americans-again
======
110011
As someone who's thinking of moving to the United States it's interesting to
me how this will play out. On the one hand I can imagine that some companies
are misusing the H1B quotas to hire not-particularly-skilled workers willing
to work for lower than market wages. But on the other hand it is not at all
clear to me that companies engaging in this would be your typical SV
corporation.

Perhaps someone more tuned in to this situation can chime in with some stats
whether this is actually an issue for the American labor force i.e. a serious
problem that needs to be addressed.

~~~
solipsism
Big companies will grow their offices in Canada and Europe. H1B prospects will
go there instead, and these growing offices will attract many Americans as
well. The tax revenue from these people, not to mention more abstract benefits
like "brain capital", will go to other nations.

People, especially those with fond memories of manufacturing booms, need to
start realizing that you can't have capitalism and avoid globalization (not
unless you shut _all_ the doors, which is not a reasonable suggestion). The
sooner people realize it the smoother things will go.

~~~
110011
On a certain level I agree with the fluidity of the labor market and companies
may eventually successfully grow their companies in Europe for example as you
suggest, in the face of increasing visa hurdles and anti-immmigrant rhetoric
from Trump. However, it must also be noted that major barriers exist to free
movement of labor, not so much in terms of legislation today but simply
individual preferences.

I can think of a few reasons why the US is great on several dimensions people
often compare countries they would wish to move to (vast expanse of nature,
friendly culture, relatively low taxes, no language barriers aka english
speaking populace). In comparison many countries in Europe would simply be a
no-go for me simply from the language point of view. I would merely exist as a
second class citizen unable to decipher my electricity bills or read
billboards etc. To me little things like this cause a deterioration of the
quality of life over a long period of time. I would never feel a sense of
understanding of my environment in such a situation and to me that seems
fundamental in the long run.

They way I see it, there should however be legitimate fear of losing out on
human capital to other english speaking nations like Canada, Australia, UK,
etc.

~~~
solipsism
_To me little things like this cause a deterioration of the quality of life
over a long period of time_

It's impossible to interpret your post in any way other than that you seem to
not realize languages can be learned. I realize this is very unlikely, but
that's how it reads.

Also, realize that for a huge percentage of the people we are talking about
English is not their first language.

~~~
110011
I have learned a foreign language as an adult (french) to some degree of
fluency after 3 years but it's a lot of hard work and not something I would
take on lightly on top of other all the other things I need to focus on as an
adult. Also, I notice that different people are happy with widely varying
degrees of fluency. Personally I couldn't see myself achieve the kind of easy
fluency I enjoy in english in french unless I spent 10 more years living in
France, and there is a huge opportunity cost behind such a decision.

About your second point, I'm merely talking about people who would consider
moving from the US to some other country because of the incumbent president's
actions/policies. To me it seems that the vast majority of such people would
not consider moving to Germany or Sweden for example, just because of the
language constraints (unless they are german or swedish, which would
constitute a small percentage of employees).

------
Pica_soO
As the great philosopher jagger said: You cant always get what you want- (The
very best for the job on the planet) but if you try sometimes- (you get
someone who is just very good at learning) - you get what you need.

~~~
popobobo
Yeah, americans are so exceptional. We can teach the high school drop outs and
English majors to run the tech giants. And all the inferior foreign
competitors will still be bowing over and witnessing the mighty angels dancing
glamorously for their final judgement. USA! USA! USA!

~~~
Xeiliex
Right. I am a liberal getting sick of people getting picked over me.

I have lived on both coasts and know for a fact that H1-b holders under cut me
and then hotrack in Redmond while sending home remittances.

I have also went up for work, gotten approval for the job from a local just to
get the thumbs down by a visa holder.

I am also aware the we need foriegn workers to help tanslate and sell products
over seas.

I travel, a lot. And I have many stories.

~~~
jrnichols
I think that a lot of people feel the same.

I've been turned down for jobs because I don't speak a Chinese language.

I've been turned down for a job because I wouldn't be a culture fit for the
majority Indian development staff.

I've been told "No, you can't work from home.. if you can work remotely, we
can eliminate your position and have someone in India do it for 1/4 the
price."

I'd imagine that a lot of Americans are sick of being told that they _need_ to
have immigrants coming to do the jobs, and are sick of being told that "there
are jobs Americans won't do." I know that I am.

